# hilfe bei ipv6

## dtmaster

Hi Leute,

ich möchte bei mir alles zusätzlich mit ipv6 ausstatten.

ich habe mehrere pc's mit gentoo drauf.

Mein Problem was ich aber habe ist nicht wie ich es in die /etc/conf.d/net eintragen soll. Vielmehr was???

Wie lauten die IPv6 Adressen? bItte keine Links zu Seiten wo ipv6 erklärt wird. Die habe ich schon zu genüge gelesen.

Aber nirgends steht geschrieben wie genau ich die adressen erstelle oder wo ich diese her bekomme. Ich nutze kein DHCP und möchte ich auch nicht nutzen. Die sollen alle Manuell und Statisch vergeben werden.

Mein IPv4 Netz ist 192.168.1.0 

Darin befinden sich alle Rechner wobei 1.1 der router bzw. dsl modem ist.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Aus dem  gentoo ipv6 leitfaden werde ich auch nicht schlau.

Gruß

----------

## slick

Evt. hast du den Zweck/Prinzip von IPv6 noch nicht in Gänze verstanden. Private IPv6 Adressen machen hier nur sehr bedingt Sinn. 

Alle anderen bekommst du bei einem ISP deines Vertrauens, da es offizielle, öffentliche IPs sind (und ich denke das willst du).

evt siehe: http://www.heise.de/netze/artikel/IPv6-Zugang-fuers-LAN-nachruesten-1260260.htmlLast edited by slick on Fri Sep 09, 2011 10:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dtmaster

Nein ich will keine öffentlichen. ich möchte einfach nur das die rechner hier untereinander auch unter ipv6 kommunizieren können.

----------

## slick

http://www.simpledns.com/private-ipv6.aspx

----------

## boospy

Ich häng mich hier mal drann, ich bin grade am Umstellen, und es hakt einfach überall. Ich verteile bereits die Adressen mittels RADVD. Als DNS verwende ich intern AVAHI mit MDNS. So benötigt man intern keinen DNS und jedes Gerät ist sofort mit Hostnamen erreichbar. Voraussetzung damit alles funktioniert ist das man die nsswitch.conf und den Avahi richtig konfiguriert. Die ".local" Domäne kann man in eine Subdomain umwandeln z.B. "supertux.local". Die Landomäne sollte natürlich auch gleich heissen. 

Ich kämpfe der Zeit mit rsync: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-895370.html

Ich verstehe auch noch nicht ganz wie das denn man mit dem Routing ist. Nun gut, die Defaulroute übergibt der RADVD. Aber dieser schöpft ja vom ganzen Pool den ich von meinem Tunnelbroker bekommen habe. Der Rechner wo der RADVD läuft muss aber ne manuelle IPV6 Adresse haben. Wie mach ich dem Radvd klar das er z.B. 10 Adressen auslassen soll die ich dann fix vergeben kann?

lg

boospy

----------

## py-ro

Garnicht, die Clients merken das, wenn die IP schon vergeben ist. Das reicht aus.

Bye

Py

----------

## boospy

Oh, vielen Dank das wusste ich nicht. Das hilft mir schon sehr weiter. Sag kannst du mir event. ein gutes deutsches Buch über IPV6 empfehlen? Mit der OpenSourcepress https://www.opensourcepress.de/index.php?26&backPID=178&tt_products=279 hatte ich eigentlich immer gute Erfahrung. Oder sollte ich mich da doch lieber an Englische Doku halten.

lg

boospy

----------

## boospy

Hallo Leute

Nachdem das Buch leider noch nicht zu haben ist, hack ich hier noch mal nach  :Smile: 

Ich habe jetzt mal alle Clients mit einer v6 Adresse ausgestattet. Diese können sich durch Avahi mit dem Hostnamen verständigen. Ich lass mir also mit Radvd eine öffentliche Adresse zuweisen. Ich hab schon herumgespielt, also anscheinend bleibt da die Adresse jedes Clients gleich. Wär ja auch das Optimum. Ich vermute mal das er das mit der MAC-Adresse verknüpft. Hab schon den Radvd gestoppt usw. Bleibt alles bestehen. Kann man also davon ausgehen das hier eine Fixe Adresszuweisung passiert? Hmm, wäre interessant was passiert wenn man mit dem gleichen Subnetz einen anderen Radvd startet, ob dann auch wieder die gleichen Adressen vergeben werden bezweifle ich. 

Auf was ich raus will ist, das man bis jetzt mit DHCPv4 ja eine Maczuweisung machen musste, denn stoppte man den DHCPserver wurden die Nummern ja wieder neu vergeben. Nachdem ich bei IPv6 Radvd verwende durch Avahi im Linuxberreich keinen DNS benötige (weis nicht wie das in Windows aussieht), möchte ich ja keinen DHCPv6 nutzen. 

Tut mir leid, aber das Verständnis dahinter ist mir einfach noch nicht klar. Ich meine, gut wie war es bis jetzt: Client an die Steckdose, bekam ne IPv4 Adresse, der Hostname wurde an den DNS weitergereicht, und alle waren glücklich. Aber so sollte eigentlich Radvd die Sache ablösen, deshalb was machen wenn kein Avahi vorhanden...

lg

boospy

----------

## py-ro

Und was ist jetzt deine Frage?

----------

## boospy

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Und was ist jetzt deine Frage?

 

ok:

- Vergebt ihr in IPV6 auch fixe Adressen oder nicht, wird ja durch RADVD fix über die MAC vergeben. Interpretiere ich das richtig?

- Wie nutzt man DNS wenn man kein Avahi hat? Ich kann ja nicht jede IP eintragen...

- Radvd vergibt Adresse und Gateway, warum nicht DNS und Searchdomain oder NTP, brauch ich dafür also unabdinglich doch DHCPv6?

Danke und lg

boospy

----------

## hurra

 *boospy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Vergebt ihr in IPV6 auch fixe Adressen oder nicht, wird ja durch RADVD fix über die MAC vergeben. Interpretiere ich das richtig?
> 
> 

 

Du vergibst nur den Präfix. Die gesamte Adresse baut sich der Client selbst zusammen. Es gibt mehrere Methoden die Adresse zusammenzubauen. Welche Methode der Client benutzt ist ihm überlassen. Üblicherweise wird aber die MAC-Adresse mit einbezogen.

 *boospy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Wie nutzt man DNS wenn man kein Avahi hat? Ich kann ja nicht jede IP eintragen...
> 
> 

 

Entweder jede Adresse manuell eintragen, oder über DHCP mit Dynamischen Updates automagisch eintragen lassen.

 *boospy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - Radvd vergibt Adresse und Gateway, warum nicht DNS und Searchdomain oder NTP, brauch ich dafür also unabdinglich doch DHCPv6?
> 
> 

 

Ja, für DNS-Server, NTP oder andere Optionen wird das DHCP-Protokoll benötigt. In den Router-Advertistements bekommst du nur den Gateway mit.

----------

## Christian99

Mal noch ne ganze bloede Frage:

Ist IPv6 eigentlich rein Software, oder hat das auch eine Hardwareanforderung. Sprich lauft das nur auf modernen NICs, oder geht das prinzipiell auch auf einem uraltnetzwerk, wenn man moderne Software hat?

----------

## boospy

 *Christian99 wrote:*   

> Mal noch ne ganze bloede Frage:
> 
> Ist IPv6 eigentlich rein Software, oder hat das auch eine Hardwareanforderung. Sprich lauft das nur auf modernen NICs, oder geht das prinzipiell auch auf einem uraltnetzwerk, wenn man moderne Software hat?

 

Läuft überall, kommt nur auf die Software an. 

Passt jetzt nicht zu deiner Frage, könnte aber für einige doch interessant sein: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-901730-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

lg

boospy

----------

